
I made my own wearable computer with a Raspberry Pi, and it was almost too easy - consider
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/7/27/16035508/diy-wearable-computer-google-glass-raspberry-pi-instructions
======
saundby
Except for the 'wear' part, or use while wearing, or software and
applications. But--small battery-powered computer usable in class with
slightly more hacker aplomb than a cellphone with BT keyboard: Check.

It'll be interesting to see if anything more comes of this--the easy part is
done. Personally, I would have at least opted for a one-hand chordic keyboard
and a display you can use while walking.

